# If you're Sona could have 1 wish..



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 7, 2019)

What would it be and why? This is your sona's wish not yours keep in mind, so be thoughtful about it first so that it is actually your sona's wish and not yours.


----------



## MissNook (Feb 7, 2019)

She would wish to be able to stand under the sun since she has allergic reactions to sunlight but loves gardening and can't see her life without it ^^


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 7, 2019)

He'd love to move to the tropics and start up his own little business, like a beauty saloon or a chill out lounge/café for rich people.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 7, 2019)

To get rich and eat lots of chickens (not very noble, I know ^^


----------



## Faexie (Feb 7, 2019)

She'd wish that her pets never get sick


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 7, 2019)

Cherie would wish for prettier legs


----------



## Tyll'a (Feb 7, 2019)

Tyll'a would wish for a happy retirement from adventuring, spending the rest of his days with his mate and family.  Of course, since that would mean no more Tyll'a storylines, it's probably never going to happen.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 7, 2019)

He'd wish he could make his two brothers get along.
The two have a never ending rivalry where they try and beat the other...


----------



## fantasticalfrenzy (Feb 10, 2019)

Unlimited supply of candied bacon. And a nap.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)

Being a machine, Nexus often envies humans, despite being designed to be superior to them. He would want to have a soul, feel true love, and enjoy the luxuries organics have. Having great knowledge, resilience, and power means little to him if he can't enjoy living in this world like the people who created him.

We as humans will envy those that lack our flaws, but we have things they might envy in return.


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2019)

One wish huh? Well, that would be the ability to transform any species I sprayed into a skunk, and then back again with a respray. (Given they begged & obeyed & such) 

I'd use this on huffy-puffy dragons a good deal, and also on those mischievous foxes!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Feb 16, 2019)

No amount of wealth can bring Ricky what he truly desires... Peace, but being in the wild west means there is no peace... So he sets out to bring peace to local towns by capturing criminals dead or alive


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 16, 2019)

Wild west had gun control laws that worked.

Young, remain my frisky female self, and truly be my furry self as a human-animal hybrid.  Just so I can freak people out, book your shoot, and shake my tail because why not? As an aside, nearly wipe out the human race since half everyone else will also be human-animal hybrids so, you know, they stop screwing up the environment and start actually doing something


----------



## Aika the manokit (Feb 16, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Wild west had gun control laws that worked.
> 
> Young, remain my frisky female self, and truly be my furry self as a human-animal hybrid.  Just so I can freak people out, book your shoot, and shake my tail because why not? As an aside, nearly wipe out the human race since half everyone else will also be human-animal hybrids so, you know, they stop screwing up the environment and start actually doing something


Gun laws, yes. Law abiding people yes, murderous outlaws and corrupt individuals. Yes. Ricky does what lawmen can't.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 16, 2019)

I would wish for the return of the ice age and the accompanying megafauna.  I just can't find a decent giant ground sloth burger anywhere.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Feb 16, 2019)

He would wish to add more of my kind to the world because there is not that many foxxo dergs out there


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 16, 2019)

Dear Lord, someone wish the human race doesn't go away so aliens can get their chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 16, 2019)

A hamburger with bug meat
Colorful and sweet soft drinks

Because he loves eating


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 16, 2019)

Y ours and my luck, welcome to. Jurassic park.  because that always turns out well.

Ooh, I wish i had musical talent.  my luck, I would end up farting pop songs.


----------



## idkthough120 (Feb 16, 2019)

i would wish to stay quiet..


----------



## KitWulf (Feb 17, 2019)

Less humans, which would lead to an increase of the several species of animals going extinct, them making a come back as well as their natural habitats regrowing


----------



## Goatasilk (Feb 18, 2019)

He would wish to be able to forget.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

More wishes/ability to grant my own wishes.

Next gen strats, get on my level.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 19, 2019)

A Loyal Big breast bimbo with alcohol flavored breast milk.

Why? Why not? It's my ducking wish.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 19, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> A Loyal Big breast bimbo with alcohol flavored breast milk.
> 
> Why? Why not? It's my ducking wish.


Alcohol isn't even that tasty...


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 19, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Alcohol isn't even that tasty...


Devo: "My wish my rules"


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 19, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Alcohol isn't even that tasty...


Besides neither is breasts milk


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2019)

So much you could wish for, and all of it capable of going so horrifyingly wrong.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 19, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> So much you could wish for, and all of it capable of going so horrifyingly wrong.


I know that's why I was specific with my wishes


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 19, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> So much you could wish for, and all of it capable of going so horrifyingly wrong.


If it's so certain that all of it is capable of doing the world much harm, I would wish for it's inevitable conclusion by summoning the prince of darkness himself and get it over with.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 19, 2019)

Bah.  Our destruction or salvation is entirely in our hands.  Our problem is power imbalance and the desire to make our own individual dreams come true.  to have your dream come true, someone must give of theirs and we must give of ourselves.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 19, 2019)

Find love and better friends and solve all the old problems


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 19, 2019)

To have the army strong enough to force entire Europe on it's knees!


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 19, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> To have the army strong enough to force entire Europe on it's knees!


>->


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 19, 2019)

A fancy dish!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> To have the army strong enough to force entire Europe on it's knees!


assemble the Army of the Wolves and help with this invasion *this is america plays in the background*


----------



## Doulyboy (Feb 19, 2019)

To be free of money troubles ^^


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 20, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> assemble the Army of the Wolves and help with this invasion *this is america plays in the background*


*Pushes him to the side* Calm down kid, you need to know how to battle the Europeans! *Whispers* They need to be provoked, say that Belgian beer is better than German and that Abba sucks etc.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 20, 2019)

A world of no conflict and unity. So much blood has been spilt over such small things.


----------



## Darkwolgon (Feb 22, 2019)

Well, I guess he would find it nice to have some good friends cuz he frekin doesn't have any. TWT


----------



## Patches The Fox (Feb 25, 2019)

my fursonas wish would to be the happiest boyo in the entire fucking world


----------



## Silverferet711 (Feb 27, 2019)

Probably something ridiculous but optimistic, like world peace or for everyone to always have enough to eat. He already has pretty much everything he wants, so there's no real point in wishing anything in particular for himself.


----------



## 1234554321 (Feb 28, 2019)

To have infinite wishes


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 28, 2019)

World Peace


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca would wish for humans to STOP RUINING THE FLIPPING PLANET!!! And stop killing each other. And stop killing animals.

And then he would wish to retreat to some silent forest clearing and stay there. You know, occasionally coming out or accepting a visitor, but otherwise detached.

Sorry. That's four!

Okay so, his ONE wish would be for hoomans to all be nice.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh yeah, and Luca is his name not mine. I'm staying confidential so I can keep furryness secret from judgemental friends.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Pushes him to the side* Calm down kid, you need to know how to battle the Europeans! *Whispers* They need to be provoked, say that Belgian beer is better than German and that Abba sucks etc.


Boy am I glad that Brexit is happening then! I'm from the UK.

(I'm actually against Brexit, but if it stops me from being killed by an American furry army, I'd do anything. I'd even spell colour without the u. Or realise with a z instead of an s. Or pronounce it as Zee instead of Zed!)


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

have more wishes, not for him, but...for his beloved


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

_Ref Sheet._


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> _Ref Sheet._


I would help if I was an artist
I can only draw stick figures, and their anatomy is as complicated as trying to draw a pineapple backwards


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I would help if I was an artist
> I can only draw stick figures, and their anatomy is as complicated as trying to draw a pineapple backwards


That's fine... I actually need to get well with drawing and then maybe someday I will draw his ref sheet.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> That's fine... I actually need to get well with drawing and then maybe someday I will draw his ref sheet.


I even drew one of my character's weapon once....But it looks too 70's cartoon
Besides the anatomy of my characters is wierd, I don't want to include whiskers and I want their hands to be like..a mix between paws and human hands, How can that be even possible..


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I even drew one of my character's weapon once....But it looks too 70's cartoon
> Besides the anatomy of my characters is wierd, I don't want to include whiskers and I want their hands to be like..a mix between paws and human hands, How can that be even possible..


Somehow it's possible.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Somehow it's possible.


It isn't as annoying as to have my Fursona completely imagined, but not be able to turn imagination into reality


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> It isn't as annoying as to have my Fursona completely imagined, but not be able to turn imagination into reality


Yes... This is so sad that you can't put imagination into reality, your imagine picture into real paper... *sniff*


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Yes... This is so sad that you can't put imagination into reality, your imagine picture into real paper... *sniff*


*pats your back* It's aiight dawg, one day...One day.The good honest soul of an artist I've met will draw my Fursona


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

;w;


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> *pats your back* It's aiight dawg, one day...One day.The good honest soul of an artist I've met will draw my Fursona


and I will be utterly thanful


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> and I will be utterly thanful


Not about me...


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> ;w;


Btw, do you have a tumblr account=?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Btw, do you have a tumblr account=?


No...


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> No...


If you ever do, I recommend a couple of users 
well..a few
Furrylust, Yiffjulie, VimHomeless, And others my mind can't tell since 2017


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> If you ever do, I recommend a couple of users
> well..a few
> Furrylust, Yiffjulie, VimHomeless, And others my mind can't tell since 2017


Wdym, are they artists?


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

yup
well. Julie was mostly an uploader
and je had a BODY, whoooooooo....daym


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> yup
> well. Julie was mostly an uploader
> and je had a BODY, whoooooooo....daym


*she


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

I-I don't like to ask others to draw my fursona... I'd like to do it myself. ;w;


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> I-I don't like to ask others to draw my fursona... I'd like to do it myself. ;w;


I utterly respect that, and believe in you


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I utterly respect that, and believe in you


Thank you...


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Thank you...


You are welcome Vro


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 28, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> What would it be and why? This is your sona's wish not yours keep in mind, so be thoughtful about it first so that it is actually your sona's wish and not yours.


My fursona would probably just wish to stay forever close with his best friend, and to see him always happy, no matter what price he had to pay for it.
(Actually this is one of the things i wish most irl, aswell as my fursona does... ;~; )


----------

